# PRA Critical Skill



## Maribisquit (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi there, 

I have been rejected for PRP in July based on the fact that I dont hold a critical skill even though I have had critical skills work permits since November 2014. 
I have however appealed for it. 

While the critical skill PRP application was in process I changed jobs but still the same industry. Could this be the cause? Will it be rejected then again?

Regards,
Marietta


----------

